# Bangladesh Coast Guard



## The Ronin

The *Bangladesh Coast Guard* (Bengali: বাংলাদেশ কোস্ট গার্ড (*BCG*) is the maritime law enforcement force of Bangladesh. It is a paramilitary force which is under the jurisdiction of the Ministry of Home Affairs. Its officers are transferred from the Bangladesh Navy. The Bangladesh Coast Guard also performs the duty of maritime border security of Bangladesh. The headquarters is located in Dhaka, Bangladesh. Currently the coast guard has 3,339 personnel and 63 ships. A huge modernisation plan named _Coast Guard Goal 2030_ has been undertaken to enhance its capabilities.

*History*

The Bangladesh Navy had been performing the duties of a Coast Guard in addition to own duties of maritime defence since 1994. As time passed, the growing responsibility and workload became inconvenient for the Bangladesh Navy, with the increasing volume of policing duties at sea taking away from its primary role. The emergence of the Bangladesh Coast Guard was the result of the growing awareness in the Government for the requirement of a separate service to enforce national laws in the waters under national jurisdiction and ensure safety of life and property at sea. Following this the Coast Guard Act 1994 was passed by the Parliament in September 1994. Formally the Bangladesh Coast Guard in its present shape came into being on 14 February 1995 and started operational activities with two patrol craft received from Bangladesh Navy. The force is under the jurisdiction of the Ministry of Home Affairs.

The Bangladesh Coast Guard motto is 'Guardian at Sea'.

The Bangladesh Coast Guard is a unique force that carries out an array of civil and military responsibilities touching almost every facet of the Bangladesh maritime environment. The force now has a zone, three bases, 18 stations, 10 outpost, 57 different categories of water vessels and eight pontoons along with 3,339 manpower.

*Role and mission*

Over 90% of Bangladesh exports and imports pass through two sea ports at Chittagong and Mongla. Sea-lines communication to these two sea ports are the life lines of the Bangladesh economy. UNCLOS 1982 has made provision for sovereign rights for exploration and exploitation of living and non-living resources in the Bangladesh EEZ. The fishery sector contributes an important part of national export earning. A significant quantity of gas has been discovered at Sangu in the Bay of Bengal, the extraction of which has already started. Apart from these, a vast number of ships and craft of various types and sizes operate at sea for trade, commerce, fishing, research, exploration and extraction of oil, gas and minerals and so on. To exercise effective control, to ensure safety and security and protect national and international maritime interest at sea, all these diverse activities are brought under various national and international laws and acts.

*Mission*
Control piracy, illegal trafficking, protect fishery, oil, gas, forest resources and environmental pollution in Bangladesh waters and coastal areas, ensure overall security and law and order through security assistance to sea ports, conduct relief and rescue operation in the coastal areas during natural calamity

*Role*
*Primary*

Preserve national interest at sea
Fishery protection
Prevent illegal immigration through the sea
Pollution control
Piracy control
Prevent smuggling, trafficking of illegal arms, drugs and narcotics
Disaster relief operations
Search and rescue operations
Preservation of forest
Surveillance over the sea areas of Bangladesh
Carry out any other duty assigned by the government
*Secondary*

Assist Bangladesh Navy during war
*Area of jurisdiction*
The area of jurisdiction of the Bangladesh Coast Guard is the sea territory of Bangladesh as declared under the Territorial and Maritime Zone Act, 1974. The Bangladesh Government being a signatory has ratified UNCLOS, 1982.

Areas of Jurisdiction in the Bay of Bengal are:


Internal Waters
Territorial Water
Contiguous Zone
Exclusive Economic Zone
Continental Shelf
Apart from the sea territory of Bangladesh, the government has also placed the waterways of the mangrove forest of Sundarban and major rivers up to Dhaka under the jurisdiction of the Coast Guard.

The Bangladesh Coast Guard has the following zonal command: East, West, South and the Dhaka sub zone.

*Future modernisation plan** and developments*
The total development plans under the Coast Guard Goal 2030 has been divided into three phases: the short term form 2015 to 2020, the medium term from 2021 - 2025 and the long term from 2026 - 2030.

*Short term (2015 — 2020)*
As per the short term plan, the manpower of the force will be increased from 3,305 to 6,197. The organization of the force will be updated. Currently coast guard runs under three zonal headquarters. The coast guard will have three branches, six directorates, three regional headquarters and two more zonal headquarters within 2020. Four composite stations and one hospital will also be set up within this period.

The coast guard has purchased four _Minerva_-class corvettes from Italy which were later refurbished and transformed into offshore patrol vessels which are currently known as Leader-class offshore patrol vessel. The original sensors and armaments were removed from the ship and replaced by Bangladesh Coast Guard requirements. They are currently armed with one Oerlikon KBA 25mm gun. Already two vessels are in service and the remaining two were delivered in December 2017. Contract has been signed with Khulna Shipyard for three Padma class _Inshore Patrol Vessels_ in 2016. Separate contracts has been signed with Dockyard and Engineering Works Limited for the construction of two Shobuj Bangla class _Inshore Patrol Vessels_ two 52 m _Inshore Patrol Vessels_ and two 43 m _Fast Patrol Boats_. Within 2020, the force plans to buy four more _Offshore Patrol Vessels_ and two _Pollution Control Vessels_. The number of small patrol crafts will be increased to 38 within this period.

Bangladesh Coast Guard is also planning to introduce hovercraft into its service for better patrolling capacity through the coast. At least two hovercraft will join the force by 2020.

The coast guard will start its journey as a two dimensional force by inaugurating its aviation wing in this period. 2-4 maritime search and rescue (MSAR) helicopters will be procured for the force within 2020. Surveillance Unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV)s may be introduced also in this period.

Coast guard will start its journey towards modern surveillance technologies within 2020. The installation of Long-range identification and tracking (LRIT) and _Vessel Traffic Management Information System (VTMIS)_ systems will be started within this period.

*Medium term (2021 — 2025)*
In this period one technical training base and one aviation training base will be set up for the coast guard. The aviation wing of the force will be enriched. Manpower of the force will be increased.

As per the plan, the force will get two more _Pollution Control Vessels_ three _Riverine Patrol Vessel_, two water jet scooters and 30 high speed patrol crafts in the medium term.

To enrich the aviation capacity, six more helicopters will be procured to make the total number of helicopters ten. Within the same period, six UAVs will be procured also.

As the plan goes, the process of installing Long-range identification and tracking (LRIT) and _Vessel Traffic Management Information System (VTMIS)_ systems will be completed by 2025.

*Long term (2026 — 2030)*
The development of the Bangladesh Coast Guard will continue to thrive in this period. The manpower of the force will be increased further. More ships and UAVs will be added. This period will see the introduction of the maritime patrol aircraft to the coast guard.

http://m.theindependentbd.com/post/137231

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...-patrol-vessels-opv-and-10-aw139-msar.544805/

https://www.rina.org.uk/Bangladesh_Coast_Guard_bolsters_fleet_with_locally_built_patrol_boats.html

https://www.thefinancialexpress.com...aunch-hovercrafts-in-its-operation-1503985992

https://www.thedailystar.net/news-detail-250373

*Ships*

Offshore Patrol Vessel (Corvette) 4
Fast Attack Craft (Gun) 4
Coastal Patrol Craft 5
Riverine Patrol Craft 6
Defender-class boat 35
Metal shark boat 9
Aluminum Workboat 6
Harbour Patrol Boat 4

Most of these vessels were built in local shipyard.

https://coastguard.portal.gov.bd/sites/default/files/files/coastguard.portal.gov.bd/page/9cd66d20_a6ff_4926_9c1b_949e80e87674/ALL BOAT OF BCG.pdf

Leader class OPV.
















Sonar Bangla class Inshore Patrol Vessel (IPV)











Sobuj Bangla class Inshore Patrol Vessel (IPV)






Sonadia class Fast Patrol Boats (FPBs)






Baleshwar class harbour patrol boat






Stingray class high speed boat






Shanghai II class coastal patrol vessel






Metal Shark Boat






Typhoon Class Fast Patrol Boat





Tugboat CA 751 and CA 752











20 rescue boats will be procured from Japan






Bell 212

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

finally i have seen real military thread in BANGLADESH DEFENSE section . now i can die in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

Very nice pictures thanks for sharing !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Ruposhi Bangla Class Inshore Patrol Vessel (IPV). This particular vessel was built in Malaysia.






Bangladesh Coast Guard members prepare a 25mm KBA gun for firing aboard BCGS Ruposhi Bangla.






MFG 29XLC Harbour Security Boat






Pabna Class riverine patrol craft.






Porte Grande Class Coastal Patrol Craft






Atrai Class Harbour Patrol Boat 






Defender Class RRB (Rapid Response Boat)






UNDER-CONSTRUCTION AT KBSBL, Nos. Pontoon (Large) for BANGLADESH COAST GUARD











Shanghai II Class Fast Attack Craft.




























DEW launched two new Shobuj Bangla class IPV this month for BCG. The name of the two new members of the BCG fleet are Apurbo Bangla and Joy Bangla. Another good news is BCG is getting their own shipbuilding facilities at Gajaria Upazilla in Munshiganj. BCG is currently dependent on the dockyard owned by BN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

Imran Khan said:


> finally i have seen real military thread in BANGLADESH DEFENSE section . now i can die in peace


Coast Guard is law enforcement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2880452675323204









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2877359985632473

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Nine new vessels and BCG base Bhola are believed to be commissioned by now.

http://coastguard.portal.gov.bd//si...63b/2nd(tender).pdf#page=1&zoom=auto,-18,1008

Two BCG pontoons were spotted under construction at KSY on 3rd December, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi




----------



## The Ronin

*Coast Guard to procure 24 rescue boats by 2021*

Bangladesh Coast Guard is in the process of procuring 24 modern rescue boats by 2021 from Japan with financial assistance from the Japanese donor agency under a Tk 211.78 crore project.

Representatives of Bangladesh and Japanese governments signed an exchange note and a grant agreement in a ceremony at Economic Relations Division on Monday afternoon for improvement of rescue capacities in coastal and inland waters.

Economic Relations Division secretary Kazi Shofiqul Azam represented Bangladesh while Japanese ambassador in Dhaka Hiroyasu Izumi and Japan International Cooperation Agency’s chief representative Hitoshi Hirata singed the exchange note and the grant agreement respectively.

BCG officials said that the final agreement would be singed for the delivery of the boats by 2021 after preparing those in Japan. ‘We expect the boats will be delivered by 2021,’ said Commander ATM Rezaul Hasan, also project director at the BCG. According to the BCG, two categories of boats will be built.

Of those, 30-foot boats with three crew members will carry 20 rescued people. The boat will be built with high tensile steel and aluminium alloy at a cost of Tk 675 lakh.

Another 20-metre boat with 6 crew members will carry 30 rescued people. The boat will be equipped with radar with a range of over 36 nautical miles, one life raft for 10 people, and 36 inflatable life jackets. The construction cost of the boat will be Tk 1,506.89 lakh.

Japan is the second donor country that has offered to equip the BCG after the United States which donated 24 hi-speed metal sharks for operations works.

Japanese ambassador Hiroyasu Izumi believed that the rescue capacity of the coast guard would be strengthened further once the boats joined the force.

ERD secretary Shofiqul expected more grants from Japan and said that the Japanese assistance was crucial for Bangladesh to elevate to developing country status by 2024.

Coast guard officials said that those boats would be deployed in disaster prone areas so that rescue operations could be sped up and those would not be used for any military purpose.

JICA is currently constructing Matarbari Ultra Super Critical Coal-Fired Power Project at coastal Maheskhali upazila in Cox’s Bazar district where several hundred foreign nationals are working.

Mashiur Rahman, additional secretary at Public Security Division, Commodore Bashir Uddin Ahmed, BCG deputy director general, and Captain M Mamunur Rashid, director (planning and achievement) at BCG, among others, were present at the signing.

https://www.newagebd.net/article/49267/coast-guard-to-procure-24-rescue-boats-by-2021

M Nurul Islam Sharif of Bangladesh Navy and Ken Sugimoto on behalf of Marubeni Protechs Corporation of Japan, exchanging a contract signing document at Bangladesh Coast Guard Headquarters. JICA will donate some 20 (10 meter) rescue boat under 'the project for the Improvement of Rescue Capacities in the Coastal and Inland Waters' to Bangladesh Navy.

http://thedailynewnation.com/news/2...-marubeni-corporation-were-also-present.html/






*Coast Guard to get chopper, ships: home minister*

Home minister Asaduzzaman Khan said on Saturday that state-of-art ships, hovercrafts, drones, maritime patrol aircrafts and choppers would be given to the Bangladesh Coast Guard in near future.

‘The current government has taken various initiatives to make the Bangladesh Coast Guard stronger gradually,’ the home minister told a programme at Coast Guard’s Agargaon headquarters marking the 25th rising day of the force.

‘At the same time, the coastal surveillance system will be installed to bring the long coastal belt under monitoring,’ said the minister.

Mostafa Kamal Uddin, the senior secretary of public security division of home affairs ministry, and Rear Admiral M Ashraful Haq, the director general of BCG, were present at the programme along with the senior civil and military officials, according to a press release.

The minister praised the roles of the coast guard members in protecting the coastal people and maintaining law and order.

BCG chief Ashraful Haq said that the force had brought the lifting and robbery along the Chattogram port to an end. .

The Regional Cooperation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia, which popularly known as ReCAAP, has recognised the report, he added.

The minister later distributed Bangladesh Coast Guard Medal, President Coast Guard Medal, Bangladesh Coast Guard Medal (service) and President Coast Guard Medal (service) among 40 officials and rankers.

https://www.newagebd.net/article/99741/coast-guard-to-get-chopper-ships-home-minister

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Khulna Shipyard Limited (KSY) has launched first of two Self Propelled Floating Crane system CGS Shakti (CA 771) for Bangladesh Coast Guard.

https://www.defseca.com/defence-ind...wBZ7HRwPWPNrDgzhIxozRyij8io4ap9EhXiSmfBj8KyVA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> Khulna Shipyard Limited (KSY) has launched first of two Self Propelled Floating Crane system CGS Shakti (CA 771) for Bangladesh Coast Guard.




How many Tons can this crane support?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> How many Tons can this crane support?



Looks like a small knuckle boom telescoping marine crane mounted on this workboat. I'd guess anywhere from 20-40 tons with a 20-30 meter radius. HEILA sPa is an Italian bespoke vendor of this type of marine crane and reputedly one of the best. Similar vessels built in Dubai (Grandweld shipyard) are shown below.

By the way, several up to 1000 ton capacity barge-mounted cranes have been fabricated in Bangladesh in the past (Bengal electric) for transferring heavy electrical transformers. 
http://bel-bd.net/equipment_list.php?id=1

Above a 100 ton capacity, these cranes are all custom projects.






Vessel: KOC AL-JOUN | IMO number 9688556 |

*CLIENT*
GRANDWELD SHIPYARD
*CATEGORIES*
Marine & Offshore cranes
*LOCATION*
Kuwait
*YEAR COMPLETED:*
2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Khulna Shipyard Ltd is building two new High Speed Boats [Ferry] to transport Coast Guard personnel.

https://www.defseca.com/defence-ind...speed-ferry-boats-for-bangladesh-coast-guard/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## The Ronin

Keel laying ceremony for four flat deck pontoons was held at DEW at July 15, 2020.


----------



## saif

The Bangladesh Coast Guard receives 9 new ships and 1 base.


----------



## The Ronin

*“Keeping in mind the Blue Economy and Vision 2030 and 2041 for Coast Guard, the government has planned to increase its manpower from 4,781 to 15,000 gradually,” she said on Sunday.

She said Narayanganj dockyard and Khulna shipyard, now operating under Bangladesh Navy, are building two inshore patrol vessels, one floating crane, two tugboats (already launched) and 16 boats. "Soon, these will be inducted in the Coast Guard fleet."

Sheikh Hasina mentioned that a dockyard is being prepared in Gajaria for the Coast Guard to increase its capacity of repairing and maintenance.

"To enhance the capacity of this force, initiatives have been taken to procure hovercraft, drone, 3500 metric-tonne vessel which can in all weathers. We want to build the Coast Guard as a modern and time befitting force," the Prime Minister said.*









PM eyes blue economy, says Coast Guard to be strengthened


Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said the Bangladesh Coast Guard will be strengthened so that they can play a role in helping the government tap the potential of the ‘Blue Economy’.




www.unb.com.bd


----------



## The Ronin

Two more IPVs and six HSBs were launched at DEW. I think they are part of the 16 boats BCG will get. In a previous thread posted here we saw some boats were also being built at KSY. I don't know why vessels built by DEW look so poorly. The ones built by KSY look so slick.



Product Details




Product Details













Two coast guard tug boats were launched at KSY.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/236480971244747

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/236480971244747



Well Thanks to the Japanese for these.

I do think however, it is time to standardize the design for the rescue boats and high speed patrol boats of various sizes - according to training/job requirements and local marine conditions. All developed countries have completed this, but I believe we have lagged behind. Time to standardize specs.

And most importantly, start building locally per those specs.

There is absolutely no reason we could not build these locally. We have been building fibre-glass boats like this for the last four decades.


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> In a previous thread posted here we saw some boats were also being built at KSY. I don't know why vessels built by DEW look so poorly. The ones built by KSY look so slick.



DEW is very old and was set up (by the British Raj) in 1922, if you can believe that. It remains the oldest Shipyard in Bangladesh, probably one of the oldest in the subcontinent, if you don't count the British wooden schooners, frigates and other fighting ships built in Chittagong which fought in the battle of Trafalgar.

KSY was launched in the late 50's I believe (ToT was from West Germany, hence the nice launch rail systems).

DEW has no such luxury being so old and in such a small space, they have to launch empty hulls in the water by crane (old school method) before finishing superstructures while the hull floats.

Naturally KSY finishes installs and paint on a lot of the hull+superstructure before launch in the water (having all sorts of space) and they look slicker.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/245920910300753


----------



## The Ronin

Japanese Rescue boat for Bangladesh Coast Guard conducting sea trial.

PC- DTB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

Fill up the coast guard with corvettes and Large patrol crafts. So that the coast guard can serve as an efficient auxillary wing of the navy in war time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

New boats under construction for Bangladesh Coast Guard at KSY.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Bangladesh coast guard should learn from China coast guard. try to use stealth design. Preset the main gun position. at least 1-2 large-caliber high-pressure water cannons should be installed. and don't build these little boats. It looks ridiculous.


----------



## The Ronin

http://202.5.51.73:4444/ksybn/commercial_l/tender/228_SUBCONTRACT-%20(2019).pdf


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bangladesh Coast Guard purchasing UAVs, OPVs & Maritime Helicopters among others things.









Bangladesh Coast Guard on purchase spree


The Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG) has a good number of vessels, aircraft and other capital equipment to expand its operational capabilities. According to official documents




www.defseca.com







Good development.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519557020638228482

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

